
Full-Stack Redux Tutorial - ranit
http://teropa.info/blog/2015/09/10/full-stack-redux-tutorial.html
======
msoad
This is much better than a boilerplate project. Problem with starting from a
boilerplate is that you don't know how everything got to that point.

~~~
49531
I wrote a react-starter app a few months ago for my friends I was trying to
convert to react, and so I could streamline making smaller prototypes.

As a teaching tool it was ok, but people kept getting tripped up by the
webpack / build tool phase of the app. It's different than the way most people
start apps with angular or backbone.

I also dislike boilerplates, I hate making a project with someone else's
legacy code baked in.

I thought it would be nice to have a dependency wrap around the webpack /
babel api for me, so I made
[https://github.com/eanplatter/enclave](https://github.com/eanplatter/enclave).
So far it's helped my noob friends get introduced to React without having to
think about webpack, but also doesn't add boilerplate code to the app.

Sorry for the shameless plug, just thought it might be relevant :D

------
kleebeesh
This was one of the first tutorials that got me into React. Very
comprehensive, but I never did understand the necessity for using actions and
stores on the server.

------
ZaneA
What tool is used to create the diagrams here? Is it GraphViz or something
else? Looks very nice

